# laboratory sounds



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I was wondering if any one has sounds for like a scientist lab or something like that, maybe liquids boiling electronic sounds something of the sort. Any one have any? Thanks in advance, Jeff [email protected]


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You could try here:

http://www.captkundalini.com/Sounds/Haunted House-79/

There's one sound file called Mad Scientist Laboratory


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/index.html


----------

